# Virtualisierungssoftware auf Gentoo Server mit Web-GUI?

## Hilefoks

Moin,

ich habe mir einen Home-Server zusammengeschraubt auf dem natürlich Gentoo (~amd64) läuft. Mit 2x2TB Festplatte, SSD, einen 3,4GHz i5 Quad-Core und 32 GB RAM ist er wohl recht ordentlichen ausgestattet. Er soll aber auch so einige Aufgaben übernehmen: Fileserver (SMB, AFP, FTP, DLNA), DNS, Mail und XBMC und ein paar weitere.

Aber vor allem soll er mein Dev-Server werden. Letzteres bedeutet, das er u.A. auch mein Build-Server werden soll. Dazu möchte ich neben Gentoo aber auch andere Betriebssysteme und insbesondere auch Windows (in verschiedenen Versionen) drauf ausführen. Perfekt wäre natürlich, wenn auch MacOS X laufen könnte. Darüber hinaus möchte ich aber auch mal eben schnell eine VM aufsetzen und ausführen können. Eigentlich bin ich eher der Typ der alles auf der Konsole macht, aber in diesem Fall würde ich mir eine einfache Web-GUI für die Verwaltung des Servers und insbesondere für die Verwaltung der VMs wünschen. Perfekt wäre, wenn diese einen eingebauten VNC Client besitzen würde.

Grundsätzlich bin ich mir aber schon einmal sehr unsicher, welche Virtualisierungssoftware sinnvoll ist (KVM, Xen, VirtualBox, ...) und für welche es ein gutes Web-Interface unter Gentoo gibt? 

Habt ihr entsprechende Erfahrungen und könnt ihr was empfehlen?

MfG,

Hilefoks

----------

## bbgermany

Hi,

ich spiele gerade selber mal wieder mit KVM rum und musste feststellen, einfacher als momentan, ließ sich das unter Gentoo noch nie installieren. Als WebGUI könnte man in diesem Fall oVirt (http://ovirt.org/) oder WebVirtMgr (http://retspen.github.io/) versuchen. Falls du VirtualBox im Headless-Modus nutzen möchtest, dann natürlich phpVirtualBox (http://sourceforge.net/projects/phpvirtualbox/).

MfG. Stefan

----------

## musv

Ich hab Windows in Qemu /Libvirtd installiert. Damit kann man in etwa machen, was du willst. 

Bei libvirtd hast du einen virt-manager (Standalone-Client), mit dem du die ganzen VMs verwalten, starten, modifizieren, anlegen usw. kannst. Dabei ist das egal, ob der virt-manager auf dem Server oder auf irgendeinem entfernten Client läuft. Als Graka bzw. Übertragungsprotokoll solltest du da qxl und spice verwenden. Standardeinstellung ist eigentlich sdl, was das Ganze aber unbenutzbar macht. 

Vorteil:

Es geht inklusive Bild und Ton einfach so übers Netz. Zumindest im Heimbetrieb unterschied sich WinXP auf dem entfernten Client nicht von einer nativen Installation in Sachen Geschwindigkeit und Benutzung. 

Nachteile bei Qemu / libvirtd:

Die Installation ist der pure Horror. Für den Datenaustausch (Windows) musst du noch einen Sambaserver anlegen. Das sind Sachen, die in VMWare "einfach so" klappen. 

Ich hab noch kein Plug&Play per USB hinbekommen. D.h. man stöpselt ein USB-Gerät am Server an, kriegt das aber irgendwie nicht ohne Neustart ins virtuelle Gastsystem rein. Zumindest hab ich das noch nicht hinbekommen.

Ach ja, wenn du statt virt-manager/spice lieber vnc nimmst, geht das damit auch, bringt aber keine Vorteile.

KVM ist die vom Kernel offiziell unterstützte Virtualisierungsplatform. Das Gegenstück dazu ist Xen. Gibt eine Erklärung dazu. Qemu unterstützt beides. 

VirtualBox ist wohl wesentlich leichter zu installieren und auch recht schnell. Ich hatte es mal unter Ubuntu verwendet und fand's eigentlich ganz gut.

----------

## slick

Ich habe eine Zeitlang intensiv virtualisiert und habe mir ein einfaches Init-Script für KVM (für einen headless Server) entwickelt. Pro Maschine dann nur kopiert und ggf. dem Runlevel hinzugefügt. Damit waren die Maschinen beim Reboot automatisch oben und ich konnte sie komfortabel via Console an-/ausschalten. Kann es mal raussuchen bei Interesse. VNC war kein Problem, nur einen Parameter im Script hinzufügen, fertig.

OT: Grüße in den Norden alter Haudegen. Lange nix gehört.

----------

## Marlo

 ganeti Hier die Devs auf der  GanetiCon2013

----------

